# Mirena removed, delay in fertility?



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if hormonal IUD mirena can cause a delay in the return of fertility. Might it take a few months for the body to readjust to not having it? Any info or links much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Possibly, yes -- since it delivers a very low constant dose of progesterone.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

Mirena says your fertility returns immediately. I got mine out last May and we have been TTC since then with no luck. So not sure if it's just us or what. We TTC with our first two children for 1 month and 4 months.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

The dr told me it may take as long as a year(!). I just got mine out in April and we are TTC as well. Good luck!


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I got mine out last November and no luck over here either


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

I was told that it normally takes up to 3 months. I'm getting mine out on June 27th and Dh and I have been talking about when we should TTC . With our DS starting school this fall I didn't want to rush into trying. DH wants to start trying right away. Now after reading what you mamas above had to say I think we might be better off trying right away.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

I know three different women all pregnant within 1-6 months of removal. It can take a couple awhile to conceive for a variety of reasons besides a removed IUD.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

My midwives told me there is immediate return to fertility after it is removed. Though it does make sense that it may take the uterus a little while to adjust, I can't imagine it should take longer than a couple months...


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

I was just diagnosed with hydrosalpinx (fluid in the fallopian tube). From what I have read it can be caused by untreated STD, trauma to the tube, and infrequently can be associated with IUDs (infection I am assuming). So, probably my issue is not Mirena related, but there is a small chance it could have been caused by Mirena. Hope that is a little reassuring to those who are still waiting. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
My midwives told me there is immediate return to fertility after it is removed. Though it does make sense that it may take the uterus a little while to adjust, I can't imagine it should take longer than a couple months...


This is what I was told also, that the progesterone level is very low so really you shouldn't have much of a problem.

I had mine removed last month, I o'ed exactly 14 days later, now I had a very short lutent phase only 9 days but not bad for my first cycle since 02


----------

